# iStick 50W skin



## Keyaam (11/5/15)

Im looking for an iStick 50W skin. I have found one retailer but cannot justify R120 shipping for a R50 item.

Thanks


----------



## Dragon (11/5/15)

You Can try Vapour mountain in the Cape... They should have in 2 days or so..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

